# Recent Finds/Buys (November)-(ongoing)



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I've decided to consolidate a few of my recent purchases in this thread…

Most of the auger bits and three of the braces (the dirty ones) I bought from Mark E on this site, it went smoothly…

The other brace I bought a few weeks ago and cleaned it a bit 2 days ago and works fine, it has a marking of Shelton No. 1110…

The levels I got at my first estate sale last month, the two larger ones are marked Union Hardware Co., the small one don't know…

The final pic I got everything today, All the smaller files look like they haven't been used much if at all. All USA Nickleson, Black Diamond and a couple marked Arcade.

What is left of the chisel has no mark, but the draw knife has in a double circle looks like FS & W Warrented with a hand in the center grasping a bar and the word Tool. It was actually my Grandfathers but I remember I took off the handles decades ago unfortunately.

I'm actually more interested in the Shelton brace, I really haven't found out anything at all.

Just added the combination square, first estate sale also, unmarked.

Just remembered the threading box I bought not long ago, it has no markings at all but I just had to have it, I'm considering making some based on its design.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

The FS&W would be PS&W. Their history is readily available via google. 
Since you already feel bad about it, I won't tell you what a bone-headed move it was to lose the handles to a folding drawknife.

Shelton made tools in CT from 1932 to 1954 as the Shelton Plane & Tool MFG CO. They grew out of a company that made wicker baskets. The 1110 was advertised in 1951 as "a ratchet brace with closed housing, completely nickel plated, featuring our new plastic impregnated wood parts that are harder and tougher than tropical woods. Heat-treated ratchet mechanism. The finest brace not only in sparkling appearance but in performance as well." (PTAMPIA-II)


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info JustJoe…

I started laughing at the bonehead remark, I wish I knew what I was thinking back then…

I have to ask, I have no idea what so ever what this "(PTAMPIA-II)" means.--HELP…lol


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Patented Transitional and Metallic Planes in America Vol. 2 by Roger Smith. A good book with info on metal planemakers in the US.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Thanks again Joe.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I bought these today from someone I never met…

We worked at opposite ends of the same small town in R.I. at the same time for almost 20 years…

I was at the north end overhauling automotive transmissions, and he was doing general repair at a three bay auto shop/gas station…

Anyhow the augers look like they have never been cleaned or sharpened but they are perfect, within 5 mins I almost drew blood 3 times…

The cabinet brace is a Millers Fall No. 502A, and all that needs is a few drops of oil…

I'm hoping someone could educate me about the brace (Thanks in advance)

The best part is and we both new he was selling them both for much less than the augers are worth alone.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

If you check out Randy's MF Pages (oldtoolheaven) he's probably got the specs on your corner brace.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Joe


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I love the threading box. Nice finds.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I took possession of my final D-8 today…

Their all 26in blades, an 11ppi xcut, an 8ppi xcut, and todays 5,5ppi rip thumbhole…

The rip was made in Canada but I'm still happy…

Their all sharp and almost all dead straight, but the 5.5ppi rip looks like a few teeth near each other had the set knocked out some, but it did take a while to get the right lighting. I always wait a few hours after sunrise to check…

These are all in as received condition.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I recently bought these planes.

The no.6 I picked up from Don W and the No.3 I bought from Mark E…

The six is for myself which I have a habit of always buying needing work…

The number three is for my niece and her boyfriend which I usually buy needing very little work…

At some point I'll get a 4 and 5 for them, the three is mainly for her, I figure it may be easier because she's smaller.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I picked these up earlier today, three of the nippers (not in picture) are unusable, but I might be able to repair…

The hammer is an old Plumb and another old USA Nickleson…

One pair of pliers looks like its for bending a 90 deg in wire or small nails for clenching (just guessing about the latter) and another pair of nippers the face is at a 45 deg…

Other than that I don't know any more…

But the hammer and pliers will make me happy until tomorrow…lol.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice little haul.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

These arrived today early D-8, 8 inside D, from what I can remember the medallion is around turn of the century. I did a little bit of cleaning (touch of 500 W/D paper a bit of wax)...

What I wasn't ready for is how much of a Godzilla the older ones are in comparison (much bigger at toe). It appears I have a new favorite…

The saw set is a 42x with no missing paint,(suddenly forget what its called) and now I can set my saws finally…

Thanks for the replies WayneC, I have noticed them.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Whoa that D8 is a gem! I also fancy that saw set too. Keep em comin Nova.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Here are a few of my most recent rust-hunting finds.









Disston-D-8, 22" long, 11 ppi, USA medallion dates it to 1940-1947, estate sale, $5.00.









PS&W compass dividers, estate sale, $1.00


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Those are nice finds Brad…

I recently started going to estate/yard/garage sales and have found a bunch of goodies at real good prices…

The odd thing is you'd think there be tons of them all over here but often after I get moving in the morning everything is picked over…

If I was 15 years older I'd probably be waking up at 4:30am and being ready to go judging by an older friend, but unfortunately the only way I can think at that time is if I haven't bothered to sleep at all (I know its odd)...

The nice D-8s and augers I will pay more if they are really nice but most everything else I try not to because they turn up here and there, I just wish it was more often…

Besides less money left for cigarettes is a good thing which is why I don't mind to much…

The D-8 has a few spots but after I make a new batch of clock cleaning solution they will all most likely disappear.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Interested in the "clock cleaning" solution.
Components and concentration?

BTW nice haul on the saws and set.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

69BBNova, you're dead on about getting to estate sales early. If I can't get there when they open on the first day, I don't bother to go at all. My experience has shown me that fellow galloots don't dally when it comes to scooping up the good stuff. Go late and you're left picking over the carrion.

Your D-8 is a beauty. And a 42X, near-mint in the wild? Surely those scores provide some motivation to get out there to pick up a few other treasures?


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Right now I cant remember the ratios but…

Murphys Oil Soap
Acetone
26 baum ammonia 
water (I use distilled)

I cant remember right now, but I think if you search for "super fine clock cleaning solution" it will bring you to NAWCC…national association of watch and clock collectors website…

The part I'm not to crazy about is you have to log in..

but I think its,

1 part murphys
2 part acetone 
3 parts ammonia

1 part final solution to 4 or 5 parts water

soap first--acetone second--ammonia third but pour slowly so it dosen't splatter…

it will develop clumps on the surface, stir once in a while they will go away after a while, I let it sit 2 hours…

use a glass container for mixing and do it with really good ventilation or outdoors, gloves and safety classes, try not to breath it, its powerful, definatly the straight ammonia…

DONT SNIFF IT IF YOU LIKE HAVING LUNGS…

After everything is in solution add it to water, I use 1 part solution 4 parts water, last time I used a plastic container for the final mix but do at your own risk. I did check often and it seemed to do fine with the plastic container…

It takes a while and many times you'll get a light black coating on the steel I scrub with 0000 steel wool but it seems to depend on how rusty the steel is or at least that's how it seem to me…

Its really for cleaning stains and gunk not removing the rust which is why I still use evapo-rust for the real bad stuff (only used it twice so far but like it)...

If I have nothing else I'll use 5% distilled white vinegar but to long or bad steel will etch badly…

Do a bit of searching also, don't go by me only… make sure its right first


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Brad…

None of my D-8s or 42x were in the wild but most of my vintage stuff was…

Sometimes I want stuff that needs nothing but a light cleaning.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Yard Sale again today…

Old Hudson hammer that's not beat to death
5 Craftsman augers (USA)
Irwin micro-dial auger 7/8"-3" 
and another drawknife that's not bad

The augers are all nice and sharp…

Everything is usable with a touch up here and there…

Got a couple of others things, metal drill guide, and a couple more augers I put in my repair pile.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I figured I'd show how the chisel (in first post) is coming along…

I used my disc-belt sander (9", 6" x 48" Jet) to get a basic shape, I had it ground locally only because I don't have a motor for my wet grinder…

Then I fixed the socket next, this morning I filed at the top of the blade to flatten it some and blend it into the socket (made that round again also)...

Last I did a bit of polishing to get a better look at it…

I'll make a handle at some point and refine the shape then hone the surfaces, I have about 4 hours into it over the past week of so.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Today I visited my friend and his mother to return a No.5 Bailey that I restored for them…

At the same time I asked if I could do some other tools and she said I could do whatever…

When started in the basement and we came across this saw vice and she gave it to me, and I didn't even expect that…

She was happy to do it because shes not sure what going to happen to them someday…

Its has a 9 1/2" jaw but I cant find a makers mark, but its the last thing I needed to properly sharpen.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Today's toys are…

Disston made heavy spine No. 4 12" back saw, the blade is straight but teeth and handle need work
Millers Falls No. 733 8" bit brace, enclosed ratchet
Irwin No.1 expansion bit both cutters and a nice box- original price $2.25
Hammer

Spine on backsaw is marked…

Jackson
Warranted Cast Steel
USA

But looks like as it should


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

The brace is corner brace for drilling in a corner . Stanley#992 or #993.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

That is a nice Miller's falls brace. Let me know if you ever decide to part ways with it. I'm looking for braces in that series (729-734). I have a 731 and 732 currently.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

69BBNova-You've been doing very well with your rustiquing lately. I have a couple of the tools you've shown and I use them regularly, like the hammer, saw vise, expanding bit. I also have a handle-less chisel similar to the one you shined up (mine's either 1-1/4" or 1-1/2" wide). I need to make a handle for it too. Keep up the nice showings!


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

No insult intended but the corner brace is a Millers Falls No. 502A…

Don… Could you tell me something about the saw vice, I have no idea at all…

WayneC… The day exists that you can have the brace, but I'll be dead "GOOD LUCK" LOL…

I'm still cracking up at what I said, Sorry…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

They are nice braces. I'm looking to get them from 6" to 16" in sweep. I figure it is going to take me a while.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Hey Wayne,

I never knew which ones I liked till I got it yesterday…

I'm thinking that a 733=8" and a different one from the 700 series is related to the sweep?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

They are the Millers Falls HoldAll line of braces….

Model No. Sweep Start Date End Date
No. 729 16 inch 1915 1919
No. 729A 16 inch 1915 1919
No. 730 (first series) 14 inch 1907 1957
No. 730 (second series) 14 inch 1965 after 1981
No. 730A (first series) 14 inch 1912 1919
No. 730A (second series) 14 inch 1957 1964
No. 731 (first series) 12 inch 1907 1957
No. 731 (second series) 12 inch 1965 after 1981
No. 731A (first series) 12 inch 1912 1919
No. 731A (second series) 12 inch 1957 1964
No. 732 (first series) 10 inch 1907 1957
No. 732 (second series) 10 inch 1965 after 1981
No. 732A (first series) 10 inch 1912 1919
No. 732A (second series) 10 inch 1957 1964
No. 733 (first series) 8 inch 1907 1957
No. 733 (second series) 8 inch 1965 1974
No. 733A (first series) 8 inch 1912 1919
No. 733A (second series) 8 inch 1957 1964
No. 734 6 inch 1915 1935
No. 734A 6 inch 1915 1919


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

You can find more info here…

Read the HoldAll section
http://oldtoolheaven.com/brace/FeaturedBraces.htm

Info on series
http://oldtoolheaven.com/brace/brace5.htm


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@Nova-Sorry if I misled you on the saw vise. What I should have said, is that I have a saw vise, but it's not like yours. I can't identify your vise from the pic I saw. Yours has a different closing mechanism from mine.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info Wayne, it helped some, as always it led to more questions…

Don you didn't mislead me I knew it could of been just about using one…
I was just really praying you had the same one.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Picked up this W Greves & Sons gouge at an estate sale for two bucks. Another guy was giving it the lookover before he dropped it back into the $2.00 bin bucket. It's about 1.5" wide. As near as I can tell it was made between 1823 and 1850. The patina on it certainly has that 19th century look to it. Anyway, I'm going to sharpen it and use it for my spoonmaking projects.










































Also picked up some clamps and other woodshop items. It's been a long time since I've been to an estate sale this reasonably priced. I picked up all three of the Jorgenson clamps for $10.00.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Today I found these things…

Millers Fall- No.1 hand drill, I narrowed it down to 1910-1911
Craftsman USA No.12 auger
Irwin No.21 micro-adjust auger (small size)
Brass drift

The only thing really except for cleaning and sharpening is the crank handle needs repairs, someone thought it was a good idea to fix it with holes and a strap, unfortuntly one hole goes through the star (pen point) where I can just detect the points…

Brad I like the chisel and I love the 12in heavy duty jorgensons.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Nova, I've always found it interesting how previous owners modified their tools. That's a nice drill and should clean up nicely for you. I've never heard of a brass drift. Will you use it as one or repurpose it as a mallet head for adjusting wood planes?

I'm also loving the HD Jorgensons. I've found that the "standard" ones deflect a bunch when I crank them down. And I was shocked to see them priced at $3.00 each.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Hey Brad,

I may make a new hand crank for now until I decide exactly what I want to do…

A brass drift is actually for mechanics or machinists to drive bushings or bearings on or off (or in or out) without direct contact with a *giant *hammer…

Once upon a time I was a transmission bench tech, I've always had built my own engines also…

But I love working with wood more but was just completely obsessed with cars, engines really.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

B/B that's funny with the hand drill, I have one fixed exactly the same way !
Maybe a Popular Mechanics or Shop notes type thing from back in the day?
"If your MF drill fails at this point, then here's the answer…" 
;-)


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Picked these up today…

Stevens Level, Newton Falls Ohio, may be Cherry sort of heavy-$8
Yankee 131a screwdriver-$12
Stanley No.52 spokeshave, Sweetheart cutter-$6
Pruning saw(?) still has nib-$6
2 ball peen hammer-$3

Paid more than most would but I think the spokeshave more than makes up for it.










These just arrived 10min. ago…

Stanley No.59 dowel jig
Stanley USA No. 92 3/4" rabbet plane


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

That's a nice haul Nova. That level is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

My #45 from DonW came it today, I'm very happy to finally have one…

We had already worked it all out, then this past weekend I happened to watch Roy Underhill use one and although I knew it could do quite a bit I actually had no idea, then I couldn't wait to get it…

The combination square is a Brown & Sharpe that came in today also, it also has the same mark as my 6" machinist square. I don't know how old they are but the top and bottom text is curved away from each other…

They both need some cleaning and I'll probably replace a part here and there on the 45 which I was already figuring to do…

I think I'm done till next month or at least I hope so…Have To Pay For The Smokes.










Figured I show a pic of the chisel and hand drill from previous posts since I did the repairs on to get them usable again.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

You are racking up the scores there Nova. Is that a Goodell hand drill? And as many squares as I have, when I find one that has the try beam, center, and protractor all together, I pick it up.

Had some success at an estate sale yesterday. A retired carpenter moved into an ALF with his lady.

MF No. 74-C with Warranted Superior 26×5 saw. The set was pretty heavy on the saw leaving a large kerf.




























Can anyone tell me what the 5317 written on the mitersaw stands for? Is that a "date last sharpened" notation? May 31, 1977??
-----------------

The D-7 saw is from the 1940s but it's in excellent condition and I've never personally found a cleaner etch in the wild. The set on this saw was also pretty heavy.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Picked up a few more things this past week…

Another Yankee 131a
Craftsman 10" bit brace
And a Stanley USA coping saw

Brad the hand drill is a Millers Falls No. 1. I dated it to 1910-1911 roughly. I had to make a new handle bar…

Also got a new no. 10 and 13 cutter for the 45.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Picked up a few more things this week…

Millers Falls small miter box
Millers Falls No.5 hand drill
Myers torpedo level
2 hammers 
Large triangle file
A knife of some sort

The No.5 is missing the side knob but he knows he has it somewhere (he'll get back to me hopefully)
One hammer is marked Briar Edge Service Tools
I can't help thinking the knife is for some kind of carving, but I really don't know


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Looks like a carpet knife maybe.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Yup, carpet knife.
A sharpening steel, like for the turkey carving set, works very well for sharpening them.
Actualy watched a pro carpet guy touch his up with a round file..


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys…

I had remembered I have seen one before, but why I thought carving is beyond me…

So it begs the question, when I sharpen it could I use it to cut Basswood?

PLEASE SAY YES…lol


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

That is a *Linoleum* knife, not a carpet knife (though I'm sure some use it to cut carpet)


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Sure, BB use it to cut what you will..
Thanks Doc, precision !


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

just re-read my response and want to make clear-
Glen: that was not intended to be a shot at you


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Since the invention of the power drill NO trailing cords wires etc these braces have mainly become obsolete, however the nice second one on display with the box of irwin modern bits is so attractive it is just worth having for the wow factor iMHO although I would use it myself too.Alistair


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's my latest score: $20 Moses Eadon is the make. Picked it up at a local automotive swap meet. A brass back in the wild! Also not seen is a Disston 68 dovetail saw, a Sargent 409, and a Sargent 52 scraper jammy.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

No problem Doc !
Here's one of my latest.. 









4' honduras mahogany brass bound level, a Montgomery Ward from the 50's or 60's we think.
Their "professional" line, dealer wanted 25, got it for 15, light clean, some BLO and there she is.
(and "level" checks out on all the vials)


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Glen - That level is to die for.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Andy is right. Mahogany…brass..all vials in working order. Just a bee-utiful tool to adorn the shop when it's not in use.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

I call that "carpet knife" a tuck knife, I use it to tuck carpet after its trimmed. It's really used for anything you can think of, though; popping out hinge pins on doors, pulling off baseboard, scraping, etc.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Andy, Brad, It's found a prime space on what little wall I have left.."Dear. that new house we were discusing has a SHOP space right, hmmmm ?" 
Oh. ain't won the lottery yet..


----------

